# Hatch cutout, what tool?



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Need to cut a my aluminum boat to install a hatch. Any recs in what tool would be best? Jig saw, sawzall? Thanks.


----------



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

Do you have an angle grinder, ive never worked on an aluminum boat but cut a lot of metals and it seems like that would give you the cleanest cuts.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Angle grinder w metal blade. Cut is so much prettier than either of the other two. If you use jigsaw or sawsall ,wrap bed of saw w/ masking tape to prevent scratching thru paint. May not be hidden by hatch lip. Cheap insurance. You can get by with spade bit ,if you need round corners. A drop of kerosene to lubricate. Good luck


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2020)

Drill a pilot hole and use a jigsaw with a fine tooth metal blade. Angle grinders like to bind up or gum up when cutting alum depending on thickness imo.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

All good suggestions above: one more. You can turn a skill saw blade around so that it is rotating backwards. I have cut a lot of aluminum this way and it is a nice clean cut. As State Fish Rob said tape up the bottom of the saw tray so you don't scratch the part that won't be removed. You will have to make "plunge cuts" to get started, and don't set the blade depth any deeper than what it takes to cut through. Take your time and it will do a nice job for you.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If you use a grinder be sure that the disc or blade is good for use on aluminum. 
Some abrasive discs can literally explode when used on non ferrous metals. I've never personally experienced this but the reasoning seems sound.

I've used just about everything that can cut one time or another on aluminum.
Liked using my plasma cutter the most but it died and was just to old to have it repaired. Lately been using my table saw and a circle saw to cut 1/16" to 3/16" aluminum and a jig saw when needed on my current aluminum boat project.


----------



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

A standard wood router with a carbide bit does a nice job on aluminum. I use one to chamfer aluminum parts all the time. You can make a wood template to follow or just use a straight edge, using a guide bushing or the edge of the router base. Not my video but Woodworkers Journal has a good clip:


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I appreciate the feedback. I may use the jigsaw because I already have all I need with that. I feel like I can control the cut better than trying to freehand with an angle grinder. We will see.


----------

